# Sport Truck Decals



## 720chapin (Apr 1, 2011)

Good day, I got a 1985 Nissan 720 Sport Truck and I'm planning to repaint the whole vehicle, but I want to keep the ST decals from the tail, Does anybody know where can I find them? or Maybe someone owns a ST vehicle that can send me HD pics of both decals, thanks in advance for your help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Find a company that does automotive graphics in your area and they should be able to create new decals for you.


----------



## 720chapin (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks smj999smj, I already tried that, but they never create the decals according to the original, and the other thing is that I got hit by a car in the left side of the tail and the dumb painter installed the decal backwards, so I need pics of an original truck to create nice decals for my car, I will post actual pictures of my truck so you can see what I mean,good day my friend


----------

